# Criação de um chat!!!



## ACalado (19 Jan 2007 às 23:22)

Proponho a criação de um chat para os membros meteopt para podermos comunicar em tempo real, e assim acompanharmos melhor estes episódios  
o que acham da ideia?


----------



## Nuno (19 Jan 2007 às 23:43)

spiritmind disse:


> Proponho a criação de um chat para os membros meteopt para podermos comunicar em tempo real, e assim acompanharmos melhor estes episódios
> o que acham da ideia?[/QU
> 
> Acho muito boa, mas como fazemos isso para todos podermos falar?


----------



## Minho (19 Jan 2007 às 23:46)

Não se lembram do mIRC?


----------



## Nuno (19 Jan 2007 às 23:49)

Minho disse:


> Não se lembram do mIRC?



Sim, sim ja ouvi falar muito, disso, so que ja nao sei como isso se faz, normalmente e uzado em jogos n internet como Omerta, etc...


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2007 às 00:34)

Pessoal ponham isso a andar para a frente é uma excelente ideia


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2007 às 01:11)

Sim sim força eu estarei lá


----------



## Mago (20 Jan 2007 às 02:44)

Sugeria:
Pagina principal passar a uma pagina do genero meteoclimatic
-Dados dos membros ( temperatura, etc)
-Previsao por um membro do forum para as proximas 24h ( podia ser o seringador ou outro)
-chat conversação em tempo real, até se aliviava o forum as vezes de alguns Off-topics
-Wiki integrado numa curiosidade por dia ou seja seria algo didactico para os iniciantes e não só.
-Link para o forum, e uma pagina com os links de quem tem estações automaticas do forum.
-para alterar a imagem no aniversário do forum um novo design e novidades.

( entre todos com uma contribuição mesmo monetária conseguia-mos desenvolver algo ainda melhor) sugestões?

Nota: são apenas sugestões, em nada são figuro este comentário a qualquer sentimento despreciativo deste forum, acho o forum muito bom e realço o incansável esforço por parte do administrador por manter este espaço, os meus agradecimentos pela fundação deste espaço, actualmente é a web que mais vezes visito por dia.


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2007 às 02:50)

Mago disse:


> Sugeria:
> Pagina principal passar a uma pagina do genero meteoclimatic
> -Dados dos membros ( temperatura, etc)
> -Previsao por um membro do forum para as proximas 24h ( podia ser o seringador ou outro)
> ...



sou da mesma opiniao, penso que e possivel concretizar algumas senão todas as coisas que disseste, tou a espera que a admin se manifeste para entao podermos planear o que se poderá fazer. tb acho que uma ajuda monetaria anual nao fazia mal nenhum para assim termos uma evolução do forum sustentada. Vamos tornar este forum ainda melhor!


----------



## dj_alex (20 Jan 2007 às 11:50)

O melhor era criar um grupo no msn....Penso que seria a maneira mais facil de falarmos todos...De qualquer maneira acho que isso seria apenas um complemento ao forum...

Quanto ao resto das sugestões da página ser um generico, etc, etc, acho complicado...

Penso que para começar se devia fazer uma página com os dados meteorologicos dos diversos membros, mas torna-se complicado automatizar a coisa...


----------



## filipept (20 Jan 2007 às 12:45)

é uma excelente ideia, o problema é quem poderá fazer isto, mas penso que podemos ter a solução aqui http://www.vbskinworks.com/ . Isto tem custos mas eu estou disposto a contribuir.


----------



## Fil (20 Jan 2007 às 17:37)

A criação de um chat implicaria uma menor participação no fórum. E num chat as coisas não ficam registadas.


----------



## mocha (20 Jan 2007 às 17:59)

Fil disse:


> A criação de um chat implicaria uma menor participação no fórum. E num chat as coisas não ficam registadas.



concordo  

no entanto se alguem quiser o meu contacto do msn pra trocar ideias (de amadora) mande MP


----------



## Iceberg (20 Jan 2007 às 18:34)

Fil disse:


> A criação de um chat implicaria uma menor participação no fórum. E num chat as coisas não ficam registadas.



Esta observação do Fil é muito importante.

O nosso objectivo principal deve ser dinamizar o forum. Um chat pode ser útil nas situações (esperemos que poucas) em que o forum fosse abaixo. A sugestão do MSN é bastante válida. Aliás, penso que não seria necessário oficializar nada, temos o MSN ao nosso dispor, qualquer um de nós pode conversar com outro através desta ferramenta.

A página oficial deve ser sempre o MeteoPT. Criar um chat pode dispersar esforços, contribuições, participações, etc. Concentremos as nossas forças no forum. Utilizemos o MSN como sempre utilizamos no nosso dia-a-dia.


----------



## Mago (20 Jan 2007 às 18:39)

Iceberg disse:


> Esta observação do Fil é muito importante.
> 
> O nosso objectivo principal deve ser dinamizar o forum. Um chat pode ser útil nas situações (esperemos que poucas) em que o forum fosse abaixo. A sugestão do MSN é bastante válida. Aliás, penso que não seria necessário oficializar nada, temos o MSN ao nosso dispor, qualquer um de nós pode conversar com outro através desta ferramenta.
> 
> A página oficial deve ser sempre o MeteoPT. Criar um chat pode dispersar esforços, contribuições, participações, etc. Concentremos as nossas forças no forum. Utilizemos o MSN como sempre utilizamos no nosso dia-a-dia.



Sim talvez, mas a página principal poderia ter outra plataforma, com alguns conteudos que disse, Previsão, Foto do dia, Curiosidades, Tabela de Minimas e maximas dos nossos pontos. E Ultimas do forum

E depois bem legivel o link com entrada para o forum que seria o Ex-libris do Portal.


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2007 às 18:39)

o fil tem uma certa razao,foi so uma ideia mas penso que o que o mago disse poderia ser interessante, amigos temos de evoluir!!!
Pagina principal passar a uma pagina do genero meteoclimatic
-Dados dos membros ( temperatura, etc)
-Previsao por um membro do forum para as proximas 24h ( podia ser o seringador ou outro)
ink para o forum, e uma pagina com os links de quem tem estações automaticas do forum.

acho que eram pontos interessantes!


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (20 Jan 2007 às 18:54)

spiritmind disse:


> o fil tem uma certa razao,foi so uma ideia mas penso que o que o mago disse poderia ser interessante, amigos temos de evoluir!!!
> Pagina principal passar a uma pagina do genero meteoclimatic
> -Dados dos membros ( temperatura, etc)
> -Previsao por um membro do forum para as proximas 24h ( podia ser o seringador ou outro)
> ...





Boa noite
Transcrevo totalmente a ideia de se usar o MSN para membros do fórum,
isso seria a maneira mais pratica e sem custos. Passaríamos os nossos contactos 
de e-mail através de mensagens privadas e depois em tempo real era só fazer 
uso do dito.
jf


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2007 às 21:06)

JOÃO FONSECA disse:


> Boa noite
> Transcrevo totalmente a ideia de se usar o MSN para membros do fórum,
> isso seria a maneira mais pratica e sem custos. Passaríamos os nossos contactos
> de e-mail através de mensagens privadas e depois em tempo real era só fazer
> ...



tb é uma boa ideia


----------



## mocha (24 Jan 2007 às 18:21)

o msn é bom pra trocar ideias, no meu caso são mais duvidas, tenho aprendido mais qlq coisa, quem quiser comunicar apite


----------



## Zoelae (24 Jan 2007 às 19:03)

Bom eu tb acho k um chat n será boa ideia, quem quiser falar cmgo, o seu endereço sempre esteve disponível...em relação a criar uma pag inicial, desde k nos responsabilizemos de a manter actualizada, p mim tdo bem...se bem que neste formato não me perece mal. Já agora acho quem já era altura de alterar a imagem do topo, e quem tal alterá-la nas mudanças de estação, colocar um evento característico da estação correspondente!?


----------



## Mago (24 Jan 2007 às 20:22)

Zoelae disse:


> Bom eu tb acho k um chat n será boa ideia, quem quiser falar cmgo, o seu endereço sempre esteve disponível...em relação a criar uma pag inicial, desde k nos responsabilizemos de a manter actualizada, p mim tdo bem...se bem que neste formato não me perece mal. Já agora acho quem já era altura de alterar a imagem do topo, e quem tal alterá-la nas mudanças de estação, colocar um evento característico da estação correspondente!?



Acho que também se alterava a imagem de topo, podiam os membros apresentar um ou sugestão, depois ia a votos e alterava-se... Podia ser que a imagem nova desse sorte  

Fica ao critério do administrador....


----------



## Tempoemdestaque (3 Ago 2010 às 00:00)

Seria muito bom cria um chat.
Mais aonde ,e se ja foi criado neah?


----------



## Tempoemdestaque (3 Ago 2010 às 00:01)

Olá
se vcs quiserem eu posso criar um chat no meu blog.
Blog:tempoemdestaque.blogspot.com


----------



## Vince (3 Ago 2010 às 00:07)

Tempoemdestaque disse:


> Olá
> se vcs quiserem eu posso criar um chat no meu blog.
> Blog:tempoemdestaque.blogspot.com



O fórum tem um chat:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/misc.php?do=cchatbox


Mas apenas está acessível a membros regulares com um certo número mínimo de mensagens, para evitar trolls e spammers.


----------

